# New Kitten/Existing Cat and Coronavirus - help!



## alexshrugged (Jan 17, 2012)

I found this forum originally while searching for ways to introduce a new kitten into my previously single cat household. I have a 1 1/2 yr old girl who's been here for a year, and just brought home a 3-4 month old kitten from the shelter yesterday. So far so good -- we've kept the new kitten (also a girl) isolated in a guest bedroom, and put a towel under the door to keep them apart. Of course, they're both super smart and quickly moved the towel. No signs of hostility whatsoever, they've been playing paws underneath the door and meowing for the last day. They seem excited to meet, but we're taking it slowly. Especially now...

First thing we did with the new kitten was have the vet who spayed her also take a blood test. Just got the results this morning and she tested positive for coronavirus which the vet assured me was no big deal as long as she seemed energetic and was eating properly (which she is - big appetite that one). But then I went to google...

So far as I can tell, about 5% of coronavirus cases mutate into FIP (!) and it's highly contagious. I know that chances are, my new kitty is going to be totally fine, but now I'm worried that I've brought a health hazard into the house and potentially endangered my current cat. Obviously I am not going to introduce them until I know what I'm dealing with, but both my boyfriend and I have been going back and forth between the cats, holding and petting them, to try to transfer the smells back and forth. And they've been playing with a toy under the door together, and batting their paws together. 

Once I'm able to post on the regular forum, I'll ask there, but in the meantime, does anyone have any experience with coronavirus? My investigation so far has left me terrified...


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't have any unfortunately. But I also have heard that it can mutate into FIP. I also wouldn't let them interact together until I knew for sure. I hope someone here might be able to help you more than I can.


----------



## Black Smoke (Jan 19, 2012)

I just found out today that my 9 month old kitten tested positive for corona virus too. 

Reading things on the internet has totally terrified me, but as you say, only 5% of kitties then go on the mutate the virus into FIP.

I have everything crossed that both of our cats stay healthy and safe. I am sick with worry about it, I can't sleep, hence why I am still up and reading about it at 12.25am


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_alexshrugged_ and _Black Smoke_, I'm so sorry to hear your kitties have tested positive for corona virus. I've never had any experience with this in the many years I've had cats, but I wish you both all the best and hope your kitties don't develop FIP. :2kitties


----------



## Black Smoke (Jan 19, 2012)

I am waiting for an email from my vet to confirm if he has FIP. I can't remember what he said on the phone yesterday although I have written mutant FIP down on some paper during the conversation we had.

Just dreading this email coming


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I'd recommend contacting your vet again to ask them about this. It'll save you a lot of worrying and if the chances are low, your kitties will be excited to play together!


----------



## Black Smoke (Jan 19, 2012)

He has tested positive for antibodies, vet doesn't think the virus is active or shedding. THANK GOD, so he is like any normal kitty really.


----------

